# Red Beans and Rice



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 20, 2013)

In my vegetarian days this was a staple meal.  Make it in a crock pot or Dutch oven on the stove.

1 lb. dry kidney beans
2-4 large onions chopped onions
4+ Garlic cloves, minced
Vegetable stock
Olive oil

White or brown rice

Sauté onions and garlic in oil til soft in a Dutch oven.  Add dry kidney beans.  Cover with stock.  Bring to a boil and turn to simmer for  at least 3 hours.  Stir and check broth levels every once in a while.  Cook until beans are tender and the sauce is like a thin gravy.  Easiest is to throw it in a crock pot overnight on low, but you need to have at least 3-4 " stock above the dry beans as they absorb much liquid.  If you want meat, add at least a pound of diced ham or bacon ( lightly fry bacon to remove grease) and use a good ham base for stock.  When beans are tender and sauce is saucy, add salt and pepper to taste. Red pepper flakes or hot sauce can be added.  Serve over cooked rice.  Corn bread is wonderful to sop up gravy!


----------



## CraigC (Sep 20, 2013)

You don't add any seasonings at all? It just seems, as is, it would be sorta bland.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 20, 2013)

You should definitely add salt to beans while they cook.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 20, 2013)

jennyema said:


> You should definitely add salt to beans while they cook.


 
Thought you didn't add salt until the beans had softened, as it supposedly prevents them from getting soft.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 20, 2013)

CraigC said:


> Thought you didn't add salt until the beans had softened, as it supposedly prevents them from getting soft.


I have heard that all my life. But it is not true. The problem is dried  beans that are simply too old. Adding salt during cooking adds flavor and yields a better texture. I am sure there will be some who disagree  about adding salt while the beans are cooking. 
From my experience,  there are two myths about cooking dried beans and neither of them is  true.....adding salt and the requirement about soaking the beans before  cooking them. I have cooked many a pot of beans without soaking them and  have found that there is a little difference in the cooking time, but  enough to make me soak them every time. As always, YMMV.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 20, 2013)

CraigC said:


> Thought you didn't add salt until the beans had softened, as it supposedly prevents them from getting soft.



Hoot's right.

That's a debunked kitchen myth.

Salting beans ( or anything else) early in the cooking process greatly improves flavor.  Salting at the end of cooking doesn't have the same effect.

Acid inhibits softening of beans, as does age.  Of the beans, that is.


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 20, 2013)

I never list salt and pepper as ingredients as I figure people are smart enough to season to taste.  These beans aren't bland as I use gobs of onion and garlic. I love herbs but for beans and rice I go by the KISS method.  Simple does not mean dull, just as mega ingredients does not mean brilliant. I usually add the options like hot sauce in my directions.  Home grown dried kidney beans are amazing.  I only use that canned stuff in dire emergencies.  Hoot is right, soaking beans overnight isn't necessary.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 20, 2013)

This sounds good, Raspberry!  I'll have to try it with ham stock.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 20, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> This sounds good, Raspberry!  I'll have to try it with ham stock.



I'm sure this will upset some folks, I use a packet or two of GOYA ham flavored seasoning in beans or bean soups.

Living alone, I tend to cut corners and use the flavor packets with a piece of a vacuum packed ham steak.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 20, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm sure this will upset some folks, I use a packet or two of GOYA ham flavored seasoning in beans or bean soups.
> 
> Living alone, I tend to cut corners and use the flavor packets with a piece of a vacuum packed ham steak.



Great idea.  I use regular Goya Sauzon all the time.  Good in chili too!

I have some Better Than Boullion ham base, along with some ham base stuff DH's company makes.  Oh, and I also have some ham in the freezer....


----------



## jennyema (Sep 20, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm sure this will upset some folks, I use a packet or two of GOYA ham flavored seasoning in beans or bean soups.
> 
> Living alone, I tend to cut corners and use the flavor packets with a piece of a vacuum packed ham steak.



I use Goya sauzon regularly but only a pinch.

A packet will last weeks.  I like MSG but only in small quantities


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 20, 2013)

Use whatever works best for you!  Recipes are just suggestions anyhow!! Life is too short to worry about food snobs. Eat, drink and be merry!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 21, 2013)

Raspberrymocha55 said:


> I never list salt and pepper as ingredients as I figure people are smart enough to season to taste...



Beginning cooks tend to follow recipes exactly as written, and if it doesn't taste good, they tend to blame themselves.


----------



## mcnerd (Sep 21, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm sure this will upset some folks, I use a packet or two of GOYA ham flavored seasoning in beans or bean soups.
> 
> Living alone, I tend to cut corners and use the flavor packets with a piece of a vacuum packed ham steak.


Hmmmm, that's my routine.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 22, 2013)

Well, Rasp, you inspired me.  I used your recipe, except I subbed black beans and ham stock, along with Goya Sauzon and some frozen honeybaked ham slices.  I thought I'd spelunked a ham bone, and dumped the whole package in,  but when I fished around in the beans after cooking, no bone was found.  Then I read the label on the discarded ziplock, it said ham slices.  I added a bay leaf.

DH proclaimed it the best beans ever.  We had some over rice tonight, and I froze a bunch.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 19, 2013)

Raspberrymocha55 said:


> In my vegetarian days this was a staple meal. Make it in a crock pot or Dutch oven on the stove.
> 
> 1 lb. dry kidney beans
> 2-4 large onions chopped onions
> ...


My "Rice and Peas" recipe, courtesy of the West Indian mother of a child in one of my classes years ago, had coconut cream in it. Tasted wonderful but the combination of red beans and the creamy coconut made it all look a bit odd. Sadly, 35 years and umpteen moves later I've lost the recipe.


----------



## Hoot (Oct 20, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> My "Rice and Peas" recipe, courtesy of the West Indian mother of a child in one of my classes years ago, had coconut cream in it. Tasted wonderful but the combination of red beans and the creamy coconut made it all look a bit odd. Sadly, 35 years and umpteen moves later I've lost the recipe.


During the short period of time that we had a Jamaican restaurant in town, I was able to get the cook to explain how they made rice and peas. It was pretty dang good. Prepare the rice as you ordinarily would but instead of water use coconut milk and one or two minced cloves of garlic. I have tried many brands of red beans, but prefer the Goya brand (canned - drained or dried). Salt and pepper to taste....mighty good.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 20, 2013)

Hoot said:


> During the short period of time that we had a Jamaican restaurant in town, I was able to get the cook to explain how they made rice and peas. It was pretty dang good. Prepare the rice as you ordinarily would but instead of water use coconut milk and one or two minced cloves of garlic. I have tried many brands of red beans, but prefer the Goya brand (canned - drained or dried). Salt and pepper to taste....mighty good.


Mrs Henry's recipe involved cooking the beans from scratch with all sorts of additions to the water. (She thought using canned beans was letting the side down.) I'm sure there was more to it than your recipe but I shall have a go. Thanks, Hoot.


----------

